# Lack of sex from wife.



## Floab (Mar 14, 2012)

I've been married for almost 3 years but I've been with my wife for almost 10 yrs.I'll admit at first our sex life was ok to me.But for as long as I can remember it's gotten to the point of 1 time a week if not once every 2 weeks.And the other thing is she never or rarely initiates sex I always have to do it and sometimes I feel like I force her to do it to make me happy.I'll admit to her defense she has premature ovarian failure which lessens her sex drive.But I feel so I guess almost unwanted.So I find myself always fantasying about other women (a couple girls we both know who were friends with) and I seem to strongly want to be with one of them sexually.I know I would never cheat but my urges are so strong sometimes.So I guess I feel that one day I might not be able to control myself.Any help or advice I can get would be helpful thanks.


----------



## phantomfan (Mar 7, 2012)

Youre not alone. Not sure that makes you feel better or not. I feel like a beer can that someone shook up. I do love my wife in spite of my resentment. I also feel like I'm primed to say yes the next time there is a physical attraction and or connection to another woman happens to come along. I have never cheated and I'm committed to her but I'm also human. I would reccomend that you tell her how you feel and give her a chance to deal with that reality and seek out help if its physical or change her mind if its mental. If she is willing to get help and work with you be patient and understanding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

